# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  مشكل في جميع اجهزة  blackberry

## wesh mon bled

اخواني اصحاب الخبرة عندي مشكل مع جميع اجهزة  blackberry    لما اريد فلا ش للجهاز يعطيني هذه الرسالة
مع اني عملت اعادة تنصيب البرنامج

----------


## hassan1234

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## samir2003

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

